
Google Trends: eclipse juno slow, eclipse indigo slow - santadays
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=eclipse%20juno%20slow,%20eclipse%20indigo%20slow
======
ISL
It's useful to add "eclipse juno" and "eclipse indigo" for scale.

[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=eclipse%20juno%20slow...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=eclipse%20juno%20slow%2C%20eclipse%20indigo%20slow%2C%20eclipse%20indigo%2C%20eclipse%20juno&cmpt=q)

Is there a log-plot option I missed?

